
Y Combinator flirts with having Hacker News community pick Fellowship companies - doener
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/06/y-combinator-flirts-with-having-hacker-news-community-pick-fellowship-companies/
======
dang
This was rightly flagged as a dupe but it's also such a good summary of what
we're doing that I think we should leave it open as an existence proof.

